# Μετάφραση βιβλίου του Γιάνους Κόρτσακ από τα πολωνικά στα ελληνικά



## rogne (Oct 31, 2013)

Αναζητείται συνάδελφος για τη μετάφραση βιβλίου του Πολωνού παιδαγωγού Γιάνους Κόρτσακ στα ελληνικά. Η αμοιβή για τη μετάφραση θα καλυφθεί πλήρως από πρόγραμμα της πολωνικής πρεσβείας.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και απευθείας επαφή με τον συντονιστή του έργου (δεν είμαι εγώ), μπορεί όποιος/α ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει PM.

Προσθέτω συνημμένη και μια πρόσφατη παρουσίαση του Κόρτσακ στον ελληνικό Τύπο.


----------

